# 2011 Range on Website



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I couldn't find an official link on the Colnago home page, but I took a chance and replaced 2010 in the URL with 2011, and what do you know, the entire 2011 range is up on the site. The only thing missing is the color schemes but every model is featured with a decent photo of each bike. 

I especially like the Super in the black paint scheme, and the M10 looks fantastic. No ISP yet it seems.

Heres the link:

http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2011


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are some pics of the range:

C59(we've all seen this by now)










M10:










EPS(looks good in PR99 and new Super Record):










CX1 Evo










ACE










Super










Sprint


----------



## andesman (Mar 17, 2005)

that white eps is sweeet


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Under the tech info it says what colour schemes are available for most of the models. I'm pretty keen to see the M10 in white, and matt black.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

The colour scheme pics are up now, but there's nothing that really stands out to me. The C59 schemes are all a bit disappointing IMO.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

one80 said:


> The colour scheme pics are up now, but there's nothing that really stands out to me. The C59 schemes are all a bit disappointing IMO.


I cannot even get the site to come up now with the 2011 range. Glad to hear the color schemes aren't anything special (i.e., I don't have to debate with my wife about the reason I need another frame). No good color schems and no frame that really impresses me, so I can save some money for another year.

Has the regular site switched over to the 2011 range already? Well, it looks like the entire site is down right now, so maybe the 2011 range is going to be up on the homepage when it comes back up.


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

will wait for another year to see how the C59 evolves (and, of course, to wait for reviews about the new box chainstays -- only difference i can notice with the EPS [leaf]).


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The only colours that stand out to me are the blue one (GDBL) and the original picture, ie green/yellow, which I can't seem to find a code for. Anyone?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I still think the EPS is the best looking bike of the 2011 range.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

1Cebu said:


> will wait for another year to see how the C59 evolves (and, of course, to wait for reviews about the new box chainstays -- only difference i can notice with the EPS [leaf]).


Do colnagos ever actually evolve models? Seems to me like they just come out with new models instead. 

C59 has shaped top and down tubes so it is different than the EPS. 

My question is if the EPS will go down in price. A cool $3k (from yurp of course) would make my day.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

nicensleazy said:


> I still think the EPS is the best looking bike of the 2011 range.


I agree . . . classic paint, and I own one too.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd like a test ride on the M10. I race a CX-1 now and love it. The M10 is lighter. It has a bigger headset. Could be even better than the already stellar CX-1 as an all around race bike.

Dang Colnago...Coming out with another new bike I like....Maybe...
I was not even looking at a new bike till my team leader (also a Colnago dealer, who races a CX-1 himself) showed that one to me, online, just a few days ago...
Colnago is getting a pretty 'busy' line of frames...


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Looks like PBK has pricing up for the 2011 rides

C59 - $4400
M10 - $3600
CX-1 EVO $3200


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

BDB said:


> Looks like PBK has pricing up for the 2011 rides
> 
> C59 - $4400
> M10 - $3600
> CX-1 EVO $3200


Those prices at PBK are way crazier than they were for the 2010 lineup. The 2010 EPS was $3,300 at PBK. Can't wait to fall out of my chair when I see what the C59 is going to cost in the US, or the Taiwan made monocoque frames for that matter.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The C59 will be about $400-500 more than the EPS. It is more of an evolution of a C50 than a new version of an EPS. The EPS was designed to be a sprinter friendly bike, the C59 is designed to be an all purpose, comfortable, race bike. In doing that they also managed to make it stiffer than an EPS in the BB, so don't count on the EPS sticking around for too long.
The M10 is the money bike for this year though. The price is too close to the CX-1 EVO for the M10 to not be crushing it. Internal cables, tapered steertube, full mono construction, stiffer and lighter than a CX-1, and a slightly shorter HT make it the full on race bike. I'd buy one if someone wants to take my CX-1 off my hands. I promiss to give a full review on it's performance.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> The C59 will be about $400-500 more than the EPS. It is more of an evolution of a C50 than a new version of an EPS. The EPS was designed to be a sprinter friendly bike, the C59 is designed to be an all purpose, comfortable, race bike. In doing that they also managed to make it stiffer than an EPS in the BB, so don't count on the EPS sticking around for too long.
> The M10 is the money bike for this year though. The price is too close to the CX-1 EVO for the M10 to not be crushing it. Internal cables, tapered steertube, full mono construction, stiffer and lighter than a CX-1, and a slightly shorter HT make it the full on race bike. I'd buy one if someone wants to take my CX-1 off my hands. I promiss to give a full review on it's performance.


The EPS was $5,500 in the US this past year. So, are you saying the C59 is going to be $5,900 to $6,000? That is utterly nuts. It is kind of crazy to think that these frames are increasing in price so much faster than inflation.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

The bikes are looking more and more Taiwanese. Strip off the paint and put them beside Trek OCLVs and they all look alike to the average Joe. Except that Cervelos and Specializeds cost half that price and have been winning more, and probably ride better as well. As for the M10 and C59... yuck... rather stick to beautiful 30 to 50 year old design steel lugged Colnagos.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> The bikes are looking more and more Taiwanese. Strip off the paint and put them beside Trek OCLVs and they all look alike to the average Joe. Except that Cervelos and Specializeds cost half that price and have been winning more, and probably ride better as well. As for the M10 and C59... yuck... rather stick to beautiful 30 to 50 year old design steel lugged Colnagos.


Yep. The only thing I want right now is a Master XL in Saronni. The EPS in Saronni would be next on my list, but that is really hard to justify since I have the C50 and I haven't really noticed any flex in it. The C59 I am not too impressed with. Actually wasn't too impressed with the EPS either, but it does look good in Saronni.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> The EPS was $5,500 in the US this past year. So, are you saying the C59 is going to be $5,900 to $6,000? That is utterly nuts. It is kind of crazy to think that these frames are increasing in price so much faster than inflation.


The MSRP on an EPS was $5500, and that's the lowest you are allowed to advertise them for. If you walked into a bike shop you would not pay that.
So yes, the MSRP on a C59 will likely be close to $6k. But you shouldn't pay that.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

zacolnago said:


> I couldn't find an official link on the Colnago home page, but I took a chance and replaced 2010 in the URL with 2011, and what do you know, the entire 2011 range is up on the site. The only thing missing is the color schemes but every model is featured with a decent photo of each bike.
> 
> I especially like the Super in the black paint scheme, and the M10 looks fantastic. No ISP yet it seems.
> 
> ...


WTF...they are making MTBs again? And hybrids? The track bike comes with a flip flop hub and brakes?  And are those the only color schemes for the MXL?

Way too many plastic bikes with generic black/white/red color schemes.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Way too many plastic bikes with generic black/white/red color schemes.


You mean like Cervelo?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

iyeoh said:


> The bikes are looking more and more Taiwanese. Strip off the paint and put them beside Trek OCLVs and they all look alike to the average Joe. Except that Cervelos and Specializeds cost half that price and have been winning more, and probably ride better as well. As for the M10 and C59... yuck... rather stick to beautiful 30 to 50 year old design steel lugged Colnagos.


Normally I respect you opinion, but I take exception with this post. Name one bike in the 2011 range that looks anything like a Trek.
Also, and S3 is almost the same price as an EPS, but it's made in China and has an even more boring paint scheme. You would have to compare it to a CX-1 which is $1500 less than an S3. So there goes that argument.
And lastly, I'm pretty sure that BBox has won way more races this year than CTT. But we all know that winning in the big leagues has nothing to do with what bike they ride, right?
That is all.

Why does it seem that all my posts this week are slamming Cervelo? I need to pick a new brand to make fun of for next week.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> Normally I respect you opinion, but I take exception with this post. Name one bike in the 2011 range that looks anything like a Trek.
> Also, and S3 is almost the same price as an EPS, but it's made in China and has an even more boring paint scheme. You would have to compare it to a CX-1 which is $1500 less than an S3. So there goes that argument.
> And lastly, I'm pretty sure that BBox has won way more races this year than CTT. But we all know that winning in the big leagues has nothing to do with what bike they ride, right?
> That is all.
> ...



We don't have to concur all the time. 

The EPS has Japanese carbon... and probably Taiwanese lugwork... made in China? what's the difference? Equally disgusting to me.

For crying out loud, the flagship bike wears Japanese components.

And my comments aren't meant as a compliment to Cervelo. I'm not about to rush out and buy a Cervelo either. Rather walk carrying my Campagnolo wheels in my hands.

And I also agree with Bocephus Jones about plastic bikes with generic black/white/red color schemes. Seen one, seen them all.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> Normally I respect you opinion, but I take exception with this post. Name one bike in the 2011 range that looks anything like a Trek.
> Also, and S3 is almost the same price as an EPS, but it's made in China and has an even more boring paint scheme. You would have to compare it to a CX-1 which is $1500 less than an S3. So there goes that argument.
> And lastly, I'm pretty sure that BBox has won way more races this year than CTT. But we all know that winning in the big leagues has nothing to do with what bike they ride, right?
> That is all.
> ...


You can try making fun of Colnago next week. LOL

All kidding aside, when I "walked" into the nearest Colnago dealer to me to have my headset installed on my Cristallo, they never mentioned that they would have sold me the frame for anything less than MSRP of $3,600 versus the $2,400 I paid for it, $2,500 if you count shipping. Plus, the tags on the frames there were the MSRP at the time.

I'll also bet that Wrench Science has the EPS listed for $5,500. My fault, I just checked the site and it says $5,499. Me, I think there is something seriously screwed up with Colnago's marketing/distribution/etc. in the US versus the rest of the world.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> We don't have to concur all the time.
> 
> The EPS has Japanese carbon... and probably Taiwanese lugwork... made in China? what's the difference? Equally disgusting to me.
> 
> ...


I sometimes think about what manufacturer I would go with if I decided to leave Colnago. I think I threw around a steel Tomassin with you at one point. I have a Mino Denti from 1985 and would have bought another if they were available in the US.

http://www.dentibiciclette.it/

I've even thought about a Casati.

http://www.ciclicasati.it/index_v.htm

Ultimately, I think I would move to a small, boutiqueish, Italian bike/frame builder. The big guys seem to be worrying way too much about marketing and the cost of labor versus the passion that was once there.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> The EPS has Japanese carbon... and probably Taiwanese lugwork... made in China? what's the difference? Equally disgusting to me.


Is this an official fact? I was suspecting Colnago would go east for their carbon since ATR is now bankrupt, but couldn't find any info to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

zacolnago said:


> Is this an official fact? I was suspecting Colnago would go east for their carbon since ATR is now bankrupt, but couldn't find any info to confirm my suspicions.


Indeed. The latest supplier of Colngao carbon in their high end line is the Toray Group of Japan. The source of their lugs is a mystery, but widely discussed as being Taiwanese. The EPS is still painted in Italy, and I don't know the supplier of that paint. Ahh... an Italian guy slaps on an Italian flag sticker though...


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I sometimes think about what manufacturer I would go with if I decided to leave Colnago. I think I threw around a steel Tomassin with you at one point. I have a Mino Denti from 1985 and would have bought another if they were available in the US.
> 
> http://www.dentibiciclette.it/
> 
> ...



This March, a guy in my cycle club took delivery of his Chinese carbon bike from Hong Fu. A 1000 gram monocoque, plus fork, plus stem, plus monocoque Deda Alanera style handlebars, plus two water bottle cages. He chose a 12K weave for everything, and built it with cheap SRAM Force. You know what the Chinese bike with all that stuff cost him? $600. Yes $600. The whole bike cost less than $1000. That bike has done over 1500 miles now over bumpy roads (so the probability of failure is no worse than any fancy Italian brand) and that guy is still kicking everyone's butt (granted he's a strong young rider). If I want a plastic toy bike, I would want to pay $1,000, not $10,000.

I'll stick to steel Colnagos for now.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

zacolnago said:


> Is this an official fact? I was suspecting Colnago would go east for their carbon since ATR is now bankrupt, but couldn't find any info to confirm my suspicions.


Here is a picture of an EPS that Pista Palace received with the Toray labels on the chainstays.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=212027&highlight=guess

Would that make it official enough for you? I don't think Colnago has come out with a press release regarding this because it probably would hurt their brand image. Just like they didn't come out with a press release about the tubing for the Master XL no longer being made by Columbus. As long as I can remember, Colnago steel frames always came with the columbus sticker with the dove on it. It seems like way too much is changing at Colnago way too quickly. Since buying my Made in Italy Cristallo in 2006, it seems like Colnago has seriously changed its business practice, but the marketing in the US even sucked back then.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> You can try making fun of Colnago next week. LOL
> 
> All kidding aside, when I "walked" into the nearest Colnago dealer to me to have my headset installed on my Cristallo, they never mentioned that they would have sold me the frame for anything less than MSRP of $3,600 versus the $2,400 I paid for it, $2,500 if you count shipping. Plus, the tags on the frames there were the MSRP at the time.
> 
> I'll also bet that Wrench Science has the EPS listed for $5,500. My fault, I just checked the site and it says $5,499. Me, I think there is something seriously screwed up with Colnago's marketing/distribution/etc. in the US versus the rest of the world.


We have a Cristalo hanging up right now for $3000.
And I agree with Colnago's buisness practices. They make dealers sign agreements regarding discounting, advertised price, and dumping stock on ebay. Then you see a dealer selling CX-1's on Ebay for $2300 and they refuse to do anything about it. 

I plan on finding out first hand at Interbike exactly where the Master tubeset is made, and by who. And who is making the lugs.

For the record, I think a fairly strong argument could be made that Colnago's are better bikes for switching to Toray. They are the leaders in the industry, ATR were not. Given the choice I would take a bike made from Toray 100% of the time, unless the other choice was Time.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> The EPS was $5,500 in the US this past year. So, are you saying the C59 is going to be $5,900 to $6,000? That is utterly nuts. It is kind of crazy to think that these frames are increasing in price so much faster than inflation.


Just got 2011 pricing yesterday.
C59 will be the same price as a 2010 EPS. $5500.
EPS will drop $200 to $5300.
No word on the cost of the M10 yet.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> Just got 2011 pricing yesterday.
> C59 will be the same price as a 2010 EPS. $5500.
> EPS will drop $200 to $5300.
> No word on the cost of the M10 yet.


That makes them oh such a value proposition. Gee 200 dollars off... So affordable now.


----------

